# Voting in HOA election



## clifffaith (Sep 18, 2018)

So for the first time in the 16 years that we've owned timeshares, I've sent a ballot in to vote for a new board member. Now I find out that if I don't show up in person to the Worldmark meeting my vote didn't count because I didn't "assign a proxy". So why the heck send me a ballot and a pre-paid envelope? Why can't I vote myself? Totally bizarre. Are elections this way in other systems?  Time to go back to being apathetic and just toss the stuff in the trash like I used to before I discovered the discussions on Facebook.


----------



## CO skier (Sep 19, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> So for the first time in the 16 years that we've owned timeshares, I've sent a ballot in to vote for a new board member. Now I find out that if I don't show up in person to the Worldmark meeting my vote didn't count because I didn't "assign a proxy". So why the heck send me a ballot and a pre-paid envelope? Why can't I vote myself? Totally bizarre. Are elections this way in other systems?  Time to go back to being apathetic and just toss the stuff in the trash like I used to before I discovered the discussions on Facebook.


The WorldMark election is a corporate election, not a national or local election.  The differences are explained repeatedly and in detail in the voter booklet that was included with your ballot.

You can still go online and assign a proxyholder using your ballot control number (or mail in your proxy assignment form).  Whomever you select, including the WorldMark Board of Directors, is legally bound to cast your vote as you indicated on your ballot.  As long as your proxyholder attends the meeting and casts your vote, it does not matter who you choose.


----------



## CO skier (Sep 19, 2018)

clifffaith said:


> Now I find out that if I don't show up in person to the Worldmark meeting my vote didn't count because I didn't "assign a proxy".


It used to be that owners such as yourself, who submitted only a ballot, would have the WorldMark Board of Directors automatically selected as your proxyholder to cast your vote.

The Wixon settlement completely screwed this up for owners who think they only need to submit a ballot.  Post-Wixon settlement, every owner must select a proxyholder.  If not, their vote goes in the trash can, as your's will if you do not designate a proxyholder.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 19, 2018)

I believe yooumstill have time to submit a Proxy. Please do not select the WM BOD. Suggest you check out www.wmowners.com/forum.


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 19, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> I believe yooumstill have time to submit a Proxy. Please do not select the WM BOD. Suggest you check out www.wmowners.com/forum.



Defaulting to apathy at this point. Although I will probably mention when the topic comes up on Facebook that you can't just send the stupid ballot in. And, no, I did not read a darned thing in the packet, just found the ballot and apparently uselessly voted.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 19, 2018)

Why don't you just assign your proxy to wmowners ?  You can find this information on wmowners.com


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 19, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> Why don't you just assign your proxy to wmowners ?  You can find this information on wmowners.com



Because I'm lazy, generally uninterested, figure I screwed it up when I did try to submit the thing for the first time because I didn't bother to read it, and will just go back to throwing the packet away like I have for the last 15+ years. I bought a timeshare to vacation, not do paperwork or get involved with behind the scenes issues.  I'm pretty much that way with most state and local elections too unless it is a presidential year and/or something catches my ear in a measure that I have interest in voting for or against, so it's not just the timeshare.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 19, 2018)

If you have read it, you don't need to be present.  You can just assign the proxy to wmowners.com, instructions on the wmowners website.  

If you don't vote then you will just be letting others decide the election results.  

We don't generally vote for Marriott or Vistana stuff because I cannot tell one person from another without really digging into it.  Also, if we are really unhappy, we can just get rid of the timeshare.  But with local, state and federal stuff, it matters too much to not vote.  Every vote counts!


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 19, 2018)

VacationForever said:


> If you have read it, you don't need to be present.  You can just assign the proxy to wmowners.com, instructions on the wmowners website.
> 
> If you don't vote then you will just be letting others decide the election results.
> 
> We don't generally vote for Marriott or Vistana stuff because I cannot tell one person from another without really digging into it.  Also, if we are really unhappy, we can just get rid of the timeshare.  But with local, state and federal stuff, it matters too much to not vote.  Every vote counts!


The good thing about WMOwners (from what I understand) you don't actually select how you want to vote but assign them as proxy to make voting decisions for you. So you don't even have to pick candidates to vote for. This is actually good because then WMOwners can vote in block to perhaps at least have a chance against the developer voting in block.


----------



## VacationForever (Sep 19, 2018)

dioxide45 said:


> The good thing about WMOwners (from what I understand) you don't actually select how you want to vote but assign them as proxy to make voting decisions for you. So you don't even have to pick candidates to vote for. This is actually good because then WMOwners can vote in block to perhaps at least have a chance against the developer voting in block.


Exactly.  For all the years that I owned WM, I assigned my proxy to wmowners.


----------



## HudsHut (Sep 23, 2018)

https://www.proxypush.com/voteworldmark
Enter your control number.

Please assign your proxy for 3 years to:
WM Owners, Inc.
phone: 920-349-6060
email: wmproxies@gmail.com

To count in the 2018 election, the proxy must be received by 5:00 pm EST on October 17, 2018.


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 24, 2018)

Well, for some reason when I trashed the rest of the stuff I held on to the proxy. Found it in the bottom of my desk pile today, so assigned WMO proxy online for 3 years.


----------



## amycurl (Sep 24, 2018)

> 'm pretty much that way with most state and local elections too unless it is a presidential year and/or something catches my ear in a measure that I have interest in voting for or against, so it's not just the timeshare.



Reading this breaks my heart. Local and state elections have much more of an impact in one's day-to-day life than national presidential ones. Plus, democracy is not a spectator sport; the rules are made by those who show up.  Many, many people died and sacrificed in order for us to be able to vote (see also: the many people fighting and dying for the right to vote in their countries as I type this,) and taking it for granted--and not taking advantage of that privilege--it does just break my heart.

Thank you for assigning your proxy! Now, please reconsider voting in the next election. If you need help or don't want to do research, you can PM your address, and I'll be happy to do some research and send you a voter guide (non-partisan, just informational.) Actually-- I will do this for *anyone* reading this thread--want to vote, but worried you don't know enough about who is running? I'm *more than happy* to do what research I can for you. And if you are in NC and need a ride to the polls, let me know that, too, and I'll see what I can do.

Voting is important, yo.

*steps off soapbox*


----------

